# r u mixed race



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

r u mixed race?? just woundering :roll


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Where em poll?

And yes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not that I know of:afr:b


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Half Mexican and half Irish.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was clearly off the topic, and Tuesday was graduation day for the twins.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm white, that's all I know.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

How is one supposed to even decide? The media told me a few thousand times Obama is our first black president. His birth certificate lists his mother as Caucasian and a pic of her would seem to visually confirm such. So what is he? Is mixed race something you can remove by self-identifying as one race or the other?:stu


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No, half Pole, half Italian.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

99% German 1% ?


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Half Italian, but still all white.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> No.
> 
> How is one supposed to even decide? The media told me a few thousand times Obama is our first black president. His birth certificate lists his mother as Caucasian and a pic of her would seem to visually confirm such. So what is he? Is mixed race something you can remove by self-identifying as one race or the other?:stu


I think it's more accurate and more significant to refer to him as our first nonwhite president. And some people just find it easier to refer themselves as just black or white or whatever even though they're mixed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> No.
> 
> How is one supposed to even decide? The media told me a few thousand times Obama is our first black president. His birth certificate lists his mother as Caucasian and a pic of her would seem to visually confirm such. So what is he? Is mixed race something you can remove by self-identifying as one race or the other?:stu


I think this goes back to when any hint of colour made you exactly that a coloured person, so now it's just the norm to associate a mixed raced child as black generally speaking. The term "Mulatto" seems to have disappeared completely, I've not heard it in years


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

half human, though i wasn't born in outer space


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

no not mixed just mexican although i think i may have a little indian


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

White British (English).

My grandmother was Scottish, her father is assumed to have Polish descent but I'm not sure of if he was or his family. My grandfathers grandmother was Irish and his surname is also of french origin, though his lineage had been in Carlisle on the same farm for at least four generations (they changed Baptiste to Baptist to make it sound more English or something). My surname, which is different to his was one of the ones brought over in 1066 during the Norman invasion (French Nobles). So I'm a bit gutted about the French ancestry but oh well. I would guess I probably have Roman, Anglo, Saxon blood too.

Testament to the phrase 'you can't get a more mongrel race then the British'. I like family history if you can't tell.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm white... quite pastey.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Techincally yes I have a small amount of Native American in me but I'm really just a pale whiteboy lol


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, I am half asian and half white. 
I wouldn't say I identify with either group more than the other. I think if you look strongly like one race, like Obama who looks mostly african american, most other people lump you in with that group.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think this goes back to when any hint of colour made you exactly that a coloured person, so now it's just the norm to associate a mixed raced child as black generally speaking. The term "Mulatto" seems to have disappeared completely, I've not heard it in years


I've commented in the past a number of times that both the NAACP and Aryan Nations agree on one thing: Obama is black. Finally, these diverse groups have one item to unite them. I comment on that since identifying himself as black, he's ironically agreeing with *********** groups that anyone who is not of 100% white European ancestry is black.

Seeing how you're Canadian, you seem perfect to answer: Are there African Canadians just as there are African Americans? That racial term has always struck me as odd, as it would make race change as one crosses political boundaries. I'm white no matter what borders I cross as my race makes no reference to what nation I was born in or live in.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really, but I am 25% Mexican.


----------



## FoxyJava (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet most people have a variety of bloodlines.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It gets a bit confusing sometimes what people consider different races to be verses different nationalities. Overall my ancestry is european (25% scottish, 50% german) so I just mark down caucasian. However I am 25% native american. I have very white skin that can tan very very dark very quickly. Someone was rather shocked that in 8 hrs at an amusement park the difference between the skin under my watch and the rest of my arm had more than doubled. My sister spent one year at the pool every day and truly looked black. I tan a bit redder than my sister so it isn't quite as noticeble.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes. Asian/White hapa.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am, my dad is Chinese, my mom is Caucasian


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

My maternal grandad's dad was Croatian and his mum was half Nigerian half Peruvean. My maternal grandmas father was Spanish and mother Japanese. On my dads side they're all Dutch. I'm lucky not to look like an abstract painting .


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Wehttam said:


> My maternal grandad's dad was Croatian and his mum was half Nigerian half Peruvean. My maternal grandmas father was Spanish and mother Japanese. On my dads side they're all Dutch. I'm lucky not to look like an abstract painting .


haha that's awesome!
I've always been jealous of you hybrids :b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

doesn't the term "mixed race" imply the existence of "pure" races?


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

My dad is African American and my mom is Portuguese.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm very mixed. 

Mainly eastern European with native american. 

The rest is unknown still.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm half British, half Austrian. 

...... AUSTRIAN.

....NOT Australian. TvT


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah. Mom is black, dad is white


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My mixture is a bit odd. I just asked my mom to get the specifics...but she is Dominican (of African descent) and Irish. My dad is Palestinian (Arab).

Edit: btw, it's nice to see so many mixed races


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hispanic/White mix.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

> but she is Dominican (of African descent) and Irish. My dad is Palestinian (Arab).


 usualy palestinians don't mix with other races,, BTW, how $$$.$$$. do u've i the bank


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

Whatever it means, I'm told by Mom that I'm "heinz 57 varieties".


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ok, personaly, sometimes I imagine that mix race people are more open minded and better people,,, but at this I think I was wrong...

UltraShy:


> I'm white no matter what borders I cross as my race makes no reference to what nation I was born in or live in.


where I'm living they usualy don't talk about races openly....

we don't call this man african in anyway!!!! even if he may look !


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah. Half Mexican, half Filipino. I also have a little French, Spanish, and East Indian in me as well.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm as pure as a snowflake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am English and at least 2 types of American Indian with a few other things thrown in that I have no idea on.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm filipino with probably less than 5% Chinese in my blood.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mal79 said:


> I'm half British, half Austrian.
> 
> ...... AUSTRIAN.
> 
> ....NOT Australian. TvT


It gets tricky with my dad. My dad's parents were both from Budapest. They fled to Austria were my dad was born. They came here when my dad was almost 6 years old - none knew English.

My mother's side - Dutch, English/Irish (distant). My painting wouldn't be quite so abstract, just colorful. :lol.

Does that make me mixed? Technically, no. I put Caucasian/White (or fehér in Hungarian) :lol.


----------

